# Fuel tank range for 2.0 TFSi



## muddy (Feb 10, 2010)

I have carried out a search and have been unable to find the precise answer I am looking for.

I'm looking to get my hands on a 2.0 TFSi (MY07 or there abouts) pretty soon and was wondering if someone could let me know what mileage range they get out of a full tank.

I'm no good with MPG and working it all out. 

Basically I do about 360-380 miles per week (70 miles on a motorway per day) and am wondering If I can realistically achieve this kind of range on a full tank.

Is the computer prediction achiveable and accurate?

Cheers


----------



## zinga79 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have the same car / engine and the best on a motorway I have seen in 39mpg...

Full tank average is usually 33 / 34mpg

And full range seems to be about 330 at best!!!

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Aye, I get 330 or so myself, maybe up nearer 350. I might have got 360-370 once, but never up at 380.

I think it should be achievable on a motorway if you're within the speed limits.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Obviously there are many variables that come into play with fuel consumption, no need to attempt to bore anyone by listing them, but to answer your question in broad terms, if you are driving 70 miles a day down a motorway, without a lead weighted right foot and not sitting in crawling traffic for a fair percentage of them, there is no reason why you should not complete 5 days on a tank full.

I can only comment that when I had a 2.0T FWD manual, I regualrly could achieve a range of 400 miles on a tank in similar motorway driving, that fell to 320-340 in mixed driving.


----------



## zinga79 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have seen anywhere between 225 (playing) to I think 350 maximum but that was driving like a granny!!!

I take it the DSG gives slightly worse than the manual then!!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

zinga79 said:


> I have seen anywhere between 225 (playing) to I think 350 maximum but that was driving like a granny!!!
> 
> I take it the DSG gives slightly worse than the manual then!!


As I said too many variables, it depends on driving style ie how you read the road etc, individual engine ie miles etc etc,
what happens for one driver in a car, another may get a different result, by that my wife regularly gets 100 miles less per tank on her diesel than I do, not because she is going faster, in fact the opposite, its because she has no concept of powerbands, gears etc etc.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I think going a week on a tank of fuel should be possible. I have managed 420 miles before with 90% motorway. Usually with a bit of fun I manage 360-380 with around 75% motorway. As said its going to vary between car to car and driver to driver.


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

I get about 330 miles on mostly A-roads with a 15min motorway blast at the end. 
I have noticed a huge difference between pootling and enjoying my commute. At a steady pootle, I don't think that 400 is unachievable. I may have slipped into a coma due to the boredom though.


----------



## Spooky (Apr 22, 2009)

You should get a tank a week if you fill it to the gunnels. I've had 360 driving on motorways, with a bit of town and back road stuff.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

I've gotten up around the 400 mile mark out of a tank a good few times when it is 90%+ motorway driving. Did Hollyhead to Dover one time easy enough (380 miles) with petrol to spare and managed ~42mpg (not from OBC but calculated from the next time I filled up).


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

If you don't need to fill up by Wednesday you're not enjoying yourself enough :lol:


----------



## zinga79 (Oct 3, 2012)

beepcake said:


> If you don't need to fill up by Wednesday you're not enjoying yourself enough :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi

I've always kept a record of my mileages for business purposes, so I'm confident about the figures quoted below. My TT is a 2.0 TFSi Quattro (2011).

Last year I did a few long journeys, mainly on motorways but also including trips through country lanes and in and around towns. The first trip was from South Wales to Cornwall - filling up before leaving and then filling up for the return journey. The tank was just under a quarter full when filling up for the return journey and the distance covered was 305 miles. Filled up again on arrival home with the tank just under half full - distance covered was 206 miles.

The next trip was from South Wales to North Yorkshire. Again, the tank was full at the start and refilled when close to empty. Mileage covered that time was 406 and included travel mainly on motorways but again also around town and country roads.

The last long trip was the return journey home with a full tank before leaving Yorkshire. Again, the journey was mainly on motorways plus 'A' and 'B' class roads. As I recall, the tank was just under a quarter full when filling up on arrival home. Mileage covered was 349.

Motorway driving was around the 70 - 80 MPH.

Hope this helps!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I occaisionally used to do a 400 mile round trip - all motorway in my 2.0 tFsi and could get the 400 miles before the light came on. The secret was not driving slowly but moderation in acceleration. 75-80 was fine but not to rip up through the gears to get there or boot it to overtake.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I seem to be getting bad figures compared to others
I guess it's city driving?
I get more more than 310 miles on a tank ish and about 26mpg

I went from spending £80 on fuel a month in a MINI to £125 in this TT and I only go down the road


----------



## simonc1979 (Feb 23, 2013)

Great thread.

I'm impressed that people are getting c400miles out of a tank from the TFSI. I used to be able to get 450-480 out of an A3 sportback TDI and thought that was good.

Anyone know what distance the TTS gets?

Are the tank sizes around 55ltrs? (i cant remember)


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

wlondoner said:


> I seem to be getting bad figures compared to others
> I guess it's city driving?
> I get more more than 310 miles on a tank ish and about 26mpg
> 
> I went from spending £80 on fuel a month in a MINI to £125 in this TT and I only go down the road


Which mini ?
The Cooper S is probably the closest in performance terms and that gets 27-36mpg 
http://www.autoguide.com/manufacturer/m ... -1530.html


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I think a TTS has a bigger tank at 60 litres? If so should also be good for 400 miles before the light comes on on a run.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes it _can_ do 4 digits in fuel range :lol:

But I usually fill her up at 480miles. Takes between between 47 and 50 litres. RON 98 BP ultimate and sensible 'hair not on fire' driving. No city driving.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

simonc1979 said:


> Great thread.
> 
> Anyone know what distance the TTS gets?


Yep, after a long steady motorway run abroad last week, cruising between 70 and 80 filled up at 405 miles on the meter.


----------



## muddy (Feb 10, 2010)

I really appreciate the replies guys thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Some great data to feed off and makes the decision to purchase a TT much easier.

The Ford Focus (Diesel) that I'm replacing has a 52 litre tank, I guess price wise it shouldn't cost much more (Probably less) to fill up, what with the cost of unleaded being cheaper than diesel too.

Hopefully keep my right foot as light as possible.

I have a weekend car for that very purpose. :wink:


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Premium unleaded is the same price as diesel here usually.. That's what you should be using.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

bought mine about a week and a half ago and i've averaged 36.7mpg since then 2007tfsi dsg. That included from new forest to falmouth and back via yeovil audi and backwards and forwards to work across the forest 18 miles each way . I've just filled it up to the top (brimming) and i'll let you know when it hits the reserve light.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Sounds about right.


----------



## simonc1979 (Feb 23, 2013)

moro anis said:


> I think a TTS has a bigger tank at 60 litres? If so should also be good for 400 miles before the light comes on on a run.


when i went into the Huntingdon Dealer today they said it was 60Ltrs, which would explain the c400miles on a tank. still impressive though! The one thing i hate is filling up small tanks as you end up at the station more than once a week.


----------



## lude219 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have a 2011 2.0 quattro and on my last trip to Las Vegas, I was getting close to 38mpg with a range of 440mi before my car crawled to the nearest gas station. Since then, i replaced the air filter with K&N drop-in and lowered it about 1.5in. I should be getting +450mi no problem with this setup. It's amazing how a 211hp non hybrid/diesel can achieve such numbers.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Just did by morning commute into Nottingham.
7.8 miles
31 mins
16 mph average
22.2 MPG

I have a photo after a fill up showing 400 as the range, but 320-330 is about right with mix driving.


----------



## muddy (Feb 10, 2010)

Nyxx said:


> Just did by morning commute into Nottingham.
> 7.8 miles
> 31 mins
> 16 mph average
> ...


Thanks Nyxx


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

660 achieved - but it is a TDI, on a return trip to Newcastle.

Up from 280 in my old MX-5.

Normally do relatively low mileage so diesel probably not the best so am interested in 2.0 TFSI Quattro.


----------



## tomos8304 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm not trying too be funny but if you need too worry about the fuel then don't get a tt any car depends on how u drive it and I'm sure if u get or have a tt then you won't care how much it costs in fuel when your driving it with a big grin on your face lol


----------



## wws-leeroy (Sep 29, 2012)

I have a 2007 TFSI DSG, my round trip is identical to yours 35 miles each way, 32 on the motorway. Last week brim'd her (tesco voucher!) & got 420 miles (said 40 to go on trip) This is has been pretty consistent over the last 6 months or so since I have had her. 
Thats about the best I can get - if you are spirited with the loud pedal or let the missus have the keys it will drop considerably!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

My old MY11 TT (211ps model) could achieve 400 miles out of a tank (mostly motorway), averaged around 350 (mostly around town).

My TTS Roadster's best effort (trying!) only managed 270 miles from full to 0 (mostly motorway)! It averages 230 (mostly around town) - not great for £70 but doesn't really bother me.

Both were manuals using standard fuel.

I can't see any way anyone could get 400 from a TTS! That's madness. Maybe 300+ at a push.


----------



## roocarl (Mar 2, 2013)

Was 320 but I just changed from 17's to 20" rims that seemed heavy , so will see if it affects the MPG


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I just filled mine up with standard unleaded cost £67 the computer says its only gonna give me 345 miles that doesn't seem right to me?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

The range is totally dependent on driving style. Drive leisurely and the range will go up. Boot it and it will go down, rapidly.


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

Just to settle my mind on this - I'm on the last of three tanks of Sainsburys Super. I'll have an average mpg for you all when it runs out, probably next week.
(MY07 - 200ps. Mixture of A roads and motorway, with a 'spirited' style where appropriate)


----------



## Daltzz (Mar 21, 2013)

Interesting thread.. I'm happy with anything over 300


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

379.8 miles when the warning light came on, 407.9 miles when '0 miles to go' got hit, filled up when i chickened out at 410.4 miles. Filled up with 54.07 ltrs. Average 34.5mpg. Bit of motorway and backwards and forwards 18miles each way across the forest each day to work.I'm sure it will do better than this without trying to hard, but hey - who wants to!


----------



## migzy_1 (Mar 10, 2013)

i get roughly around 22mpg on a good day, this mostly urban driving, goes up slightly with a bit of motorway thrown in.

Ta

Migzy

2011 2lt quattro s-line


----------



## xxxcorps (Apr 3, 2013)

I know it's a TT forum but please bear with me...

This is what I ended up with in my current car on Thursday evening as the tank emptied when I landed home. Overall mpg had decreased due to the M6 being a real son of a b*tch and the RNS-E sending me on a few 'lively' detours; but you get the overall idea of what I'm getting per tank of unleaded in my 1.8 TFSI A3 Black Edition, which incidentally has an identical MPG as the current 2.0 TFSI TT according to Audi's official figures in the relative brochures (look it up)...


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

MY07 200ps version.
851.2m miles - 126.0 litres of Sainsburys Super. = 30.85 mpg
On a tank of 55 litres = 371.6m


----------



## 12snowy (Dec 4, 2009)

2011 211bhp 2.0 Audi TT Black Edition S-Tronic Quattro
I'm getting about 350 miles done when the petrol light comes on but do about 75-80 motorway driving.
Have found using Tesco Momentum that this has improved the range.
Total average doing 20,000 miles is 32 mpg on the fuel computer.
In town in Edinburgh would be embarrassed to tell you what I get so I now walk or take the bus in the City centre


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

I get between 300 and 350 miles from a tank - I hardly do any motorway driving in it, on the occasions that I do it looks like I'd be getting about 400.

Last tank was just under 330, with all bar 45miles of that being urban or spirited driving.


----------



## Chrispy12 (Apr 26, 2012)

richieshore said:


> My old MY11 TT (211ps model) could achieve 400 miles out of a tank (mostly motorway), averaged around 350 (mostly around town).
> 
> My TTS Roadster's best effort (trying!) only managed 270 miles from full to 0 (mostly motorway)! It averages 230 (mostly around town) - not great for £70 but doesn't really bother me.
> 
> ...


400 miles to 55 litres (assuming filling up when there's 5 litres left) is only 33mpg, which is pretty easy to achieve in my TTS, especially on a decent motorway run.

300 miles is just under 25mpg. I've never had as low as 25mpg over a tank full.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Chrispy12 said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > My old MY11 TT (211ps model) could achieve 400 miles out of a tank (mostly motorway), averaged around 350 (mostly around town).
> ...


I'm shocked that you've never had as low as 25mpg across a tank when I've never had as high? Do you do much town/city driving?

There's no way I could average 32mpg over a tank unless the entire trip was motorway... I get around 32mpg sat at 70mph... I think I average around 20mpg in my car with most driving being around town. Yesterday's 10mile round trip averaged only 14mpg!


----------



## Chrispy12 (Apr 26, 2012)

richieshore said:


> Chrispy12 said:
> 
> 
> > richieshore said:
> ...


I live in Milton Keynes so there's no real 'crawling in traffic' town driving, but there's plenty of accelerating away from roundabouts!

My commute is about 10 miles of mostly A Roads and I can get 32/33 from a cold start if I cruise at the speed limits and accelerate gently.


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

In the ~2600 miles I've done since buying my TTS, I've averaged just under 25mpg.

That includes a 30 mile daily commute on the M1 (round trip - with some town driving to get to/from the motorway) a few motorway runs and plenty of 'spirited' driving on A roads in the countryside.

On a decent motorway run, I can get up to around 35mpg depending on traffic and my mood influencing how hard I press the loud pedal. My commute is usually around 27mpg and when I head out for some fun, I get around 22-23mpg.


----------

